# empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k



## Flightsimmer (5. November 2017)

*empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*

Hallo miteinander,

ich werde mir bei entsprechender Verfügbarkeit den i7-8700k kaufen. Auf der Herstellerseite des Prozessors wird als Speichertyp DDR4-2666 angegeben.

Kann ich demzufolge keinen Arbeitsspeicher mit höherer Taktrakte einsetzen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. November 2017)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*

2666 ist die offizielle Unterstützung seitens des RAM Kontrollers der CPU... Aber schneller geht immer


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2017)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*



Flightsimmer schrieb:


> Kann ich demzufolge keinen Arbeitsspeicher mit höherer Taktrakte einsetzen?



Offiziell nicht - wenn du schnelleren einsetzt wird er automatisch mit 2666 betrieben und das ist auch garantiert stabil.

Was du inoffiziell machst ist natürlich was anderes... sprich natürlich geht mehr, das musste aber von Hand (oder per XMP) einstellen.


----------



## 0ssi (6. November 2017)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*

Der offizielle Speichertakt ist eine angezogene Handbremse von Intel die mit jeder CPU Generation leicht gelockert wird denn damit kann man eine minimale Leistungssteigerung erreichen
die nicht von der CPU selbst ausgeht. Im Prinzip kannst du für S1150 auch *DDR4-4000* kaufen und ab geht die Post. Die kosten aber viel Geld was in keiner Relation zur Mehrleistung steht.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2017)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*



Flightsimmer schrieb:


> Kann ich demzufolge keinen Arbeitsspeicher mit höherer Taktrakte einsetzen?



Natürlich kannst du das. Für den Prozessor ist alles über 2666MHz übertakteter RAM.
Das Mainboard muss den RAM unterstützen, dann läuft er auch mit dem Takt. 3200MHz RAM sollte problemlos gehen.
RAM, der noch schneller ist, kostet dann meist unverhältnismäßig mehr, das lohnt dann nicht mehr.


----------



## silent-freak (6. November 2017)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*

Der Witz ist ja, dass ich mit meinem ASUS Prime Z370- A in den Specs nur bis 2133 MHz gehen kann, 2666 MHz ist schon OC. Mein 8700 geht in den Specs aber bis 2666 MHz. Hatte mich beim Kauf nur auf die Anschlüsse konzentriert. Eigentlich ein Witz das mit Z370 Boards zu machen. Daran kann man wieder einmal sehen.......


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2017)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*

Ich dachte das Board kann bis 4000MHz?


----------



## Piri (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja, dass ich mit meinem ASUS Prime Z370- A in den Specs nur bis 2133 MHz gehen kann, 2666 MHz ist schon OC. Mein 8700 geht in den Specs aber bis 2666 MHz. Hatte mich beim Kauf nur auf die Anschlüsse konzentriert. Eigentlich ein Witz das mit Z370 Boards zu machen. Daran kann man wieder einmal sehen.......



Das ist aber nicht nur bei dem Asus Z370 - A so, sondern auch bei manchen X299 wie z.B. beim Asus ROG Rampage VI Extreme, alles über DDR4 2133 ist laut Specs schon OC.
Bei dem Asus ROG Rampage VI Apex ist alles über DDR4 2400 laut Specs OC (Skylake-X), auf Handbuch und Verpackung schon alles über 2133.


----------



## mcmarky (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*

Beim RAM ist wohl als SPD bzw. JEDEC 2133 MHz eingespeichert, manuell kann man aber problemlos auf 2666MHz (ohne OC) umstellen, zumindest beim Maximus X.

Wenn man allerdings bei den schnellen RAMs auf XMP-Profil wechselt, dann geht's nur mit Overclocking und vor allem Overvolten.


----------



## pestioc (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*

Das stimmt hab ein Schenker Notebook mit i7 8750h welcher angeblich auch nur 2666 MHz verträgt und bin jetzt bei 2800 Mhz hab noch nicht weiter versucht bis jetzt rennt er stabil !


----------



## pestioc (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: empfohlener RAM für i7-8700k*

Dein erster Satz ist schon oc meinst du nicht immerhin hebst du den Takt ja an von 2133 auf 2666 !?


----------

